# The community poetry thread



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*In this thread we make free poetry together.*

Because it is difficult and unlikely that posters will follow metric and rhythmic rules, *the first poster just sets the lengths and number of stanzas and verses; also the general tone or theme of the poem.

Each poster adds one line to the poem until it is complete, the last poster sets a new poem in the works*

I'll give an example:

*Theme: darkness, mournfulness or sorrow, to be read slowly.*

*Form: Three stanzas of four verses each, them of three to seven words, alternating between odd and even number of words. *

poem:

Three small creatures
Mourn the loss of their brother
Under the sharp battle axe
Red blood pours thick

Graves poor, unmarked 
Are the place of restful sleep
Of brave soldiers left behind
Under the wing of bright stars

Forlorn and feared will be
The ghosts of the lonely walkers
That roamed this earth in times past
To no avail or comfort, weep
​
*Now lets start:
*
*Theme: Joy or glee, to be read moderately quickly*

*Form: Three stanzas of three, five and three verses respectively, them of two to five words, alternating between two odd and one even number of words per verse. *

The first line is:

Yellow dandelion flowers​


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yellow dandelion flowers
Let them decorate my table


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yellow dandelion flowers
Let them decorate my table
Assisted by fluffy fiddlesticks

Hmm, the first 2 lines are both odd number of words.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I probably misunderstood the instructions. If it is supposed to be odd-even-odd, please change my line to "To decorate my table"


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

For this instance it's 2 odds 1 even, 2 odds etc


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Yellow dandelion flowers
To decorate my table
Assisted by some fluffy fiddlesticks

Pollen motes float


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*Reminder: for this poem the parrtern of verse lenght (in number of words) is odd, odd, even.*

Yellow dandelion flowers
Let them decorate my table
by some fluffy fiddlesticks

Pollen motes float 
Ahead and away they go


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Yellow dandelion flowers
Let them decorate my table
by some fluffy fiddlesticks

Pollen motes float
Ahead and away they go
to some haven unknown


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Yellow dandelion flowers
Let them decorate my table
by some fluffy fiddlesticks

Pollen motes float
Ahead and away they go
to some haven unknown

Sun beams illuminate


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*The plan is 3 verses, 5 verses and 3 verses*, seems like this thread will have a hard time to get going properly lol

Yellow dandelion flowers
Let them decorate my table
by some fluffy fiddlesticks

Pollen motes float
Ahead and away they go
To some haven unknown
Sun beams illuminate 
Bright and iridescently


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> *The plan is 3 verses, 5 verses and 3 verses*, seems like this thread will have a hard time to get going properly


Too dang many rules for "free verse"... 


> Odd
> Odd
> Even
> 
> ...


Yellow dandelion flowers
Let them decorate my table
by some fluffy fiddlesticks

Pollen motes float
Ahead and away they go
To some haven unknown
Sun beams illuminate 
Bright and iridescently

My cat's eyes open


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yellow dandelion flowers
Let them decorate my table
by some fluffy fiddlesticks

Pollen motes float
Ahead and away they go
To some haven unknown
Sun beams illuminate 
Bright and iridescently

My cat's eyes 
Open to swallow whole lemons

(odd # of words for first 2 lines of verse, I remember, so...)


----------

